# LiPo/Charger suggestions?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Buying a Taxxas Stampede 4x4 VXL, looking to get LiPo batteries and a charger for the first time. Any suggestions on a charger and batteries? looking to get 1 or 2 batteries and a decent charger for under 200$. 2S will be enough for me right now.

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hobby King*

Hobby king has low priced 2 cell lipo's, and there are usually always great used chargers on the - For Sale Electronics section, or once again..Hobby King has lower priced lipo chargers..


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.thunderpowerrc.com/Produ...-10-0-AMP-AC-DC-CHARGER-DISCHARGER-W-BALANCER

Or you can get the DC only one cheaper.

I know this is a 3c pack, but it is thunder power and quality.

http://www.thunderpowerrc.com/Products/5400-mAh/TP5400-3SSRJXT


----------



## mini 18t2 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a turnigy 200w smart charger for my lipos and it has balance charging and discharging abilities.i my opinion its a nice charger and it cost 39.99.i got it off ebay


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Duratrax onyx 235 or 245.
The 235 comes with leads and 2 balance boards.
The 245 is basically two chargers in one package. It comes with leads and balance boar too. 
Both charges life, lipo, nicad, nimh, and others.

I bought my 235 from tower hobbies and haven't had a problem with it since I bought it two years ago.


----------

